# PEX repair underslab?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm working on a bathroom remodel right now. I'm moving the toilet, shower, and tub drain under the slab. I'm also having to move a copper manifold a foot or so back into a new wall cavity. I just brazed all joints under slab, but I thought a cured to me. What if this was PEX pipe? How would I move it with out having a joint under slab? Is there any method that is code approved for a PEX joint under slab?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*shark bites*

believe it or not they will let us use 
sharkbites in the gound for water services,

so I cant see why they would not let you coupling 
onto a pex pipe and use it for a slab..and .cover it with 
armaflex .

only thing I see wrong with it is if the concrete has
scarrred up the pex too much


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Will said:


> I'm working on a bathroom remodel right now. I'm moving the toilet, shower, and tub drain under the slab. I'm also having to move a copper manifold a foot or so back into a new wall cavity. I just brazed all joints under slab, but I thought a cured to me. What if this was PEX pipe? How would I move it with out having a joint under slab? Is there any method that is code approved for a PEX joint under slab?


 Sounds like a time to get out your code book and check ...what code are you under...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Will said:


> but I thought a cured to me.


A thought occurred to you?  Cuz I don't know what "a cured" means...



> What if this was PEX pipe? How would I move it with out having a joint under slab?


You'd either crimp couplings, wrap them in poly and tape and take your chances (I've done it where there was no choice - like for radiant loop damage) or you do the right thing and either bust it all up and replace or go overhead/around/whatever.



> Is there any method that is code approved for a PEX joint under slab?


No.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

technically in florida there is no code approved way to connect pex under slab. 
I just use crimp connections like usual. what else can you do?

( sent from my droid X)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> technically in florida there is no code approved way to connect pex under slab.
> I just use crimp connections like usual. what else can you do?
> 
> ( sent from my droid X)


 
Yeah, and then kick sand over it so inspector doesn't see the joint under the slab. :laughing: If it's a service call, some will say, "Git 'er done." :thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

futz said:


> A thought occurred to you?  Cuz I don't know what "a cured" means...
> 
> You'd either crimp couplings, wrap them in poly and tape and take your chances (I've done it where there was no choice - like for radiant loop damage) or you do the right thing and either bust it all up and replace or go overhead/around/whatever.
> 
> No.



Look man I'm a plumber. I never went for my PHD, spelling was never my strong point.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Here, a guy _could_ use a Sharkbite and it would be legal. I have used Uphonor expansion style couplings under slab when there is no other practical alternative way to re route or install a new line to replace the old.

I cannot tell you how much I hate slab on grade construction


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> technically in florida there is no code approved way to connect pex under slab.
> I just use crimp connections like usual. what else can you do?
> 
> ( sent from my droid X)



And that my friend, is why I put a disclaimer on those invoices, that "those" type of connections are not warrantied.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll warranty them. They won't leak, the codes just er on the side of caution.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> And that my friend, is why I put a disclaimer on those invoices, that "those" type of connections are not warrantied.:thumbsup:


----------



## marine223 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Pex or not to Pex*

I've done a hundred slab repairs etc in Florida (or more) I don't see a problem using Pex under a slab, it's 10 times better than CPVC ! CPVC will break like a tooth pick after a couple years! ESPECIALLY on the Hot water side! Using it under a slab is INSANE Pex on the other hand is very flexable.Using a Crimp fitting under a slab should NOT be a problem,(slab repair) IF you know what your doing! Protect the Joint, insulate it from the elements, it'll last as long as you will!
On new construction, looping into a wall above the slab and manifolding is the answer! Just make sure your Techs aren't careless looping up and out ,(Kinking it) I saw homes in Branson MS that were ALL Pex, blue and red on slab homes, WHY NOT???


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

marine223 said:


> I've done a hundred slab repairs etc in Florida (or more) I don't see a problem using Pex under a slab, it's 10 times better than CPVC ! CPVC will break like a tooth pick after a couple years! ESPECIALLY on the Hot water side! Using it under a slab is INSANE Pex on the other hand is very flexable.Using a Crimp fitting under a slab should NOT be a problem,(slab repair) IF you know what your doing! Protect the Joint, insulate it from the elements, it'll last as long as you will!
> On new construction, looping into a wall above the slab and manifolding is the answer! Just make sure your Techs aren't careless looping up and out ,(Kinking it) I saw homes in Branson MS that were ALL Pex, blue and red on slab homes, WHY NOT???


I agree.

You need an introduction, or the plumbing zone for you will be like the twilight zone.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

I have repaired countless slab leaks. I have only fixed one that i did so under slab with a new connection. It wasnt pex. 
All the other ones we do are routed over head if they have manifolds. Yes you have to cut walls. But wall holes are easier and better to fix than concrete. We locate and use judgement to figure where nearest manifold would be. Find it , test each branch , and finally find the leaking one. Take it overhead and walk away. 

I have had hiccups , as we all do on jobs time and again , but we have always worked through it. Pex is what we use here in texas. That doesent mean i like it. Its what our system has forced us to use to compete. We still use copper on select comm. jobs. 

Also, to answer your question , i would make my suggestions to h.o. And then do whatever they asked. As long as it was code. Pex fittings under slab will last . Wrap them with a thick wall insulation and protect them. You should have no trouble.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will said:


> Look man I'm a plumber. I never went for my PHD, spelling was never my strong point.



You're supposed to blame auto-correct when that happens.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

marine223 said:


> I've done a hundred slab repairs etc in Florida (or more) I don't see a problem using Pex under a slab, it's 10 times better than CPVC ! CPVC will break like a tooth pick after a couple years! ESPECIALLY on the Hot water side! Using it under a slab is INSANE Pex on the other hand is very flexable.Using a Crimp fitting under a slab should NOT be a problem,(slab repair) IF you know what your doing! Protect the Joint, insulate it from the elements, it'll last as long as you will!
> On new construction, looping into a wall above the slab and manifolding is the answer! Just make sure your Techs aren't careless looping up and out ,(Kinking it) I saw homes in Branson MS that were ALL Pex, blue and red on slab homes, WHY NOT???


I've only ever run into 2 pex slabs leaks in my life anyway.

CPVC, that's another story. Did one this weekend.


----------

